# Cool Site For Photographers!



## clicker576 (Nov 10, 2009)

You know, in all my years I thought I've seen it all. Until now...ran across this website at iCandy Soaps - Home - you have got to check out their holiday family tree soaps, these are waaaay cool! I am going to give these as gifts this year using my own family pictures, as they are so unique and cute I believe they also offer a reseller option for photography studios who may want to offer the custom soaps to thier customers as an add-on service - bet these would sell like hotcakes!

Jen


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 10, 2009)

Umm... please define cool.


----------



## Eco (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not feeling a need to but my work in a bar of soap so it looks fuzzy at best.  Either their photo of the dog in a Christmas tree is blurry or maybe my eyes are off a little today.


----------



## Foques (Nov 10, 2009)

well, yeah.. its inside the soap 

That sounds like a great tool that could be used when delivering package..
say, wedding photos, and just toss in a bar with your own logo.
though, it can be misunderstood...


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow really bad ass. When I give my photoshoot outcomes to Escape The Fate ill be sure to send in a bar of soap......


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 17, 2009)

yawn.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 18, 2009)

I lol'd. Giving soap for christmas is like giving your coworker a breath mint.


----------

